# Nova DVR XP vs Jet 16 X 42 Lathes



## SRogers93 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am wondering if there is anyone out there that has used these two and give me an idea of which one to purchase. They both seem like good lathes and with only $100 difference in the price that is not going to break me by any means. Thanks ahead of time.

Shane


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have demonstrated on both. My preference is for the Jet. I wish I could remember what it was I didn't like about the electronics on the DVR. something about having to set the speed every time you turned it off, or stepping through the speeds. I guess you would get used to it but I found it annoying. 
I was also very concerned about the motor being a special piece that may not be easy to replace years down the road when this lathe is no longer made. That is a concern for me because I have seen a lot of lathes come and go over the years.
With the Jet, everything on there could be replaced by aftermarket parts of rebuilt by a machinist. I went with the Powermatic when upgrading but had looked at the 2 lathes you are looking at very closely. At that time I had the Nova 3000 so stepping up to the DVR would have been a good step.
My only complaint with the Jet is the handwheel, or lack therof. I use the handwheel a lot for different tasks. The jet has a sort of bar type handwheel instead of a wheel type. I think I would get used to it very quickly it's just a big change from my lathe.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

I have had both lathes and my own personal preference would be the Nova. Both are very good lathes for the money. Mitch


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

I also have turned on both, my own personal preference would be the Jet. I just felt more comfortable on the Jet. both are good lathes. lets us know which way you go.


----------

